# membership expiry, your last absouluTTe will be



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Had this on my delivery pack

Having joined at the annual meet 3 years ago my membership will be due to expire this summer but the pack I got with no.9 in it says my last absouluTTe will be 12. Does that mean the memberships have been adjusted to incorporate 12 issues (4 per year) 

Will my membership expire but I still recive 12 copies of absoluTTe
?
andy


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's right Andy.

AS the magazine timings slipped somewhat over the first issues (and particularly issue 8 when no one was 'in charge'), we made the decision to ensure that everyone gets 4 issues of the magazine per year of membership.

With Barry on board as editor and me working as sub-ed, we do hope to make sure that there are always four issues per year, so it shouldn't be a problem going forward, but we just wanted to be as fair and honest as possible to all our members.

While it's true to say that members get a lot more out of the club than just the four magazines for their membership price, it does form a big part of what you pay for, hence the decision.

And if the weight loss goes well, then you'll be in a roadster by the time you need to renew. :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Kell said:


> And if the weight loss goes well, then you'll be in a roadster by the time you need to renew. :wink:


 :lol: I like the cut of your gib!

Does the club send out reminders or is it is just up to me to renew at the time (which I'm happy to do)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We sent letters, emails and also this time a reminder on the address label of when a membership expires. Those that expired also received a second label in red 

It really all depends on workload as to whether we can continue to do this  but it is our intention to continue this


----------

